# SAIF Zone - sharjah free zone offer letter



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

Dear All
Recently, I have received an offer from an international company they have a branch in sharjah free zone. We agreed on everything and they sent me the offer letter attached via email. I asked for a hard copy they said they cant give it to me as HR main office is not in UAE and their procedure is sending the offer letter through email.

They asked me to resign from my previous job so I did. They applied for my visa after I submitted all the documents. They told me it will take 5 days. The guy who I was dealing with is out of the country. The visa was delayed so I called saif zone and got to know that my visa was rejected due to certificate required (I submitted it though)

The weird thing is the company still didn't inform me that my visa was rejected. And everytime I call the guy who is out of the country he says I will check and let u know.


The question is. Legally, can I sue them if they play me a fool with the soft copy offer letter I received from them? Or it will not be considered?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sparki said:


> can I sue them if they play me a fool with the soft copy offer letter I received from them? Or it will not be considered?


Unfortunately with or without a hard copy there is not much you can do.
Be patient, ask them to re-apply.
OR, see if you can take your resignation back


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Unfortunately with or without a hard copy there is not much you can do.
> Be patient, ask them to re-apply.
> OR, see if you can take your resignation back


I wouldn't be able to take my resignation back as its against the HR policy when the visa is already canceled. though I got 3 offers from the same organization with 50% salary increment. guess I'm loyally screwed for rejecting. :clap2:


----------



## joven15 (Apr 18, 2014)

Any information regarding the FREE


----------

